# Cheesecake Factory Tuxedo Cheesecake recipe?



## shanibh (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi,

does anyone have a good recipe for the Cheesecake Factory Tuxedo Cheesecake? 

I found only 1-2 recipes while googling, not sure how good they are

would appreciate if someone have a tried and proven recipe 

Thanks!!

Shani


----------

